# Anyone keep geophagus tapajos?



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone else keeps these guys and can share some experienced knowledge.

I have had my group for a 3-4 months now and they seem to do well but I have some minor concerns.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Finatics Aquarium*

Finatics aquarium at Dixie and Meyerside in Mississauga North of the 401 on Dixie rd has some...call before you make the trip if your coming from afar


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Easy fish to keep and breed 

Care is the same for most geos 

What concerns you have?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Concerns were from a year ago. I think he sold his group


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Lmao

I'm forum rusty forgot to check op date


----------

